# K 9



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I just brought a used Kahr K 9.

In New York, the dealer needs to wait 2 weeks after logging in a gun, before he can sell it, so I've been waiting patiently.

Is there anything I should know about the gun? Pro? Con?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

T. Webb said:


> I just brought a used Kahr K 9.
> 
> In New York, the dealer needs to wait 2 weeks after logging in a gun, before he can sell it, so I've been waiting patiently.
> 
> Is there anything I should know about the gun? Pro? Con?


Nice choice. I used to have a P9, but if I were in the market for another Kahr... I would definitely go with a stainless framed model :smt023


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just looked at a K9 today. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it? What made you decide on the K9? I am not very familiar with them, but it looked and felt good in my hand.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

zetti1 said:


> I just looked at a K9 today. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it? What made you decide on the K9? I am not very familiar with them, but it looked and felt good in my hand.


My research tells me that Kahr makes good, quality, guns. I was looking for a smaller 9MM to compliment my Glock 19, and basically, the Kahr was sitting on top of the counter, as the FFL had just purchased it from a retired NYPD officer, who carried, but never fired the gun, as his off duty. I like the slimmer grip which seems to fit my hand better than the Glock does. And, the gun is all steel. With a lower capacity, I think it will weigh the same as the loaded Glock in an easier-to-carry package. The FFL asked for $250.00. which I thought was more than fair. In his town on LI, he has to hold a gun for 2 weeks, before reselling it. So, for a few bucks more, I'll pick it up with a thorough clean-up, and all new intwernal springs.

How much was the one you looked at selling for?


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am going to check for sure tomorrow, but I believe it was around $500. Your deal for $250 sounds really good. I had never considered a Kahr, but I saw the K9 in the case and really liked it. I've been trying to look for a good smaller 9mm. My daughter has the G19 and likes it, but I was wanting something a little smaller. Thanks for sharing the price with me.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow!

Both of those sound like good prices; $500 is reasonable, $250 is outstanding!


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

Glenn-SC said:


> Wow!
> 
> Both of those sound like good prices; $500 is reasonable, $250 is outstanding!


I should clarify that the gun I brought was extensively carried, but basically unfired. The grips are worn from rubbing against the guy's clothing. I'll be looking for new grips when I get a chance.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

T. Webb said:


> I should clarify that the gun I brought was extensively carried, but basically unfired. The grips are worn from rubbing against the guy's clothing. I'll be looking for new grips when I get a chance.


You can get replacement grips from $10 (grip tape) to $40 (wood).
Adding that to your price is still an excellent deal.


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought a Nickel K9 the first year they were manufactured. I've never been disappointed with my choice. I like metal guns - no plastic. Excellent carry piece. It is my main concealed carry gun and I wear it every day. The gun is extremely tight - which is a good thing. When Kahr hit the market, they recommended a 200-250 round break-in period. Not sure of they still do. I never had a fail-to-fire or fail-to-feed. Excellent choice IMO.


----------



## fastlaners (Feb 27, 2010)

*Just bought K9*

Hi; I just purchased a K9; I had to have metal frame, smaller size, quality gun ; that felt right . The K9 seems to do it all! The only bad thing is I live in Ma. and had to be compliant to laws and buy a used Ma. owned gun; and pay the somewhat high buck $750 / lightly used, nice gun. John


----------

